# Arrrgh! There be Pirates!



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

So, I casually stroll out to the mailbox hoping to get the replacement credit card the bank said they sent me after mine "may have been compromised at an undisclosed location".

Well, instead I found this "treasue" from a Pirate:









I crack a smile at the mailbox and find my way in. I carefully open the box to find this:










Now I'm laughing my ass off and do a double-take at the box. THE FRIGGEN THING HAD A FALSE BOTTOM! Just like a Pirate Chest! I peeled it back to reveal this:










Thank you so much for the surprise bomb and the laughs. But consider there to be a bounty out for ye!


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Heck yeah. Nice hit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Awesome.. You did say they were your top three a few times..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

That is awesome!! I hear those swishers need 6 months to a year of rest to truly shine. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Lol....great idea..and killer bomb for a good BOTL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

LoL

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

That's awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> That's awesome


Do you have a peg leg and wear an eyepatch?


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Lol. Good thing you read the note.


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

These mystery bombs are an epidemic!


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

What's a pirates favorite cigar?

Gurrrrrrrrrrrkha...


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

Del Fuego said:


> What's a pirates favorite cigar?
> 
> Gurrrrrrrrrrrkha...


Facepalm


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Del Fuego said:


> What's a pirates favorite cigar?
> 
> Gurrrrrrrrrrrkha...


Arrrrrrrrturo Fuente


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

You guys shouldn't quit your day jobs. I don't see a future in comedy for either of you lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

I would think that a pirate's favorite sea-gar would be the Viaje Skull and Bones.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

NightFish said:


> I would think that a pirate's favorite sea-gar would be eth Viaje Skull and Bones.


Somebody just kill me.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Somebody just kill me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


These guys are full of jokes today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

bobbya08 said:


> You guys shouldn't quit your day jobs. I don't see a future in comedy for either of you lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eerily similar to what my wife always tell me


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

In all seriousness, pirates and explorers and such have always interested me and I've read a ton of books about them. Pirates obviously had access to the Caribbean and certainly captured bales and barrels of tobacco in the cargoes they plundered, but from what I gather they smoked far more pipes than cigars. References to rope tobacco have come up a few times in my research. I think it was a popular form of tobacco for sea going folks at the time because it held moisture pretty well and it could be cut up and smoked in a pipe or bit off and chewed. The Buccaneers of America by Alexander Exquemelin, a fantastic first hand account of piracy in the Caribbean written in the 1600's, talks about how some pirates at the time planted and cured their own tobacco and then hired torcedors to roll it into rustic cigars.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Ha! Someone had to do it. Great hit!

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


----------

